# Stripping Wax - Best Product



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Just wondered what's the best product to use to strip old wax off a car before applying a new layer. 

Could a neat APC be used?
I have see Tardis been mentioned to be used for tar removal, is that something you would spray on your car?

Many Thanks.
Mr O


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

a strong APC will be fine.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

+1 strong apc solution


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

strong APC mix wont remove all waxes/sealants... 

I prefer a polish/IPA, AIO or paint cleaner depending on what i am using


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hazsafe?

Sometimes even a light claying won't remove a good solid wax so apc's will not always work. I know g101 struggled to remove protection I had on my windows last year.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

big ben said:


> *strong APC mix wont remove all waxes/sealants... *
> 
> I prefer a polish/IPA, AIO or paint cleaner depending on what i am using


You go ttell em Ben :thumb:
Tardis is not expensive and certainley should be well above the usual APC or WUL :speechles


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks All.
Looks like Tardis is the way forward.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

If you have a good wax such as AG HD then youre going to need alot more than APC to strip it.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

A.B said:


> If you have a good wax such as AG HD then youre going to need alot more than APC to strip it.


Like IPA 50/50 with distilled water.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Britemax grime out would be good for this


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Like IPA 50/50 with distilled water.


+1 thats what I use , the risk of something reacting puts me off anything stronger


----------



## fildor (Feb 24, 2011)

I just this weekend put my 911 SE through a A+B Valugard neutralizer. Check it out on You tube. It was the best wax removal wash and it only took 30 min. Don't know if you can get it in the UK though.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

washing up liquid and a hot wash,doubt any wax will survive that,EVEN COLLINITE lol


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Sp ray the car with your PW detergent bottle with a Tar remover will do the trick.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-damon- said:


> washing up liquid and a hot wash,doubt any wax will survive that,EVEN COLLINITE lol


It is so easy to try, I'mwondering why so many have not tried it to see if it is true or not?


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep Fairy and hot water, Wax will be GONE, takes everything off


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

I use Chemical Guys Citrus Wash.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Or use the £5 car wash chaps ..

Not only will your wax disappear, but lots of swirls will appear ..


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

GrahamKendall said:


> Yep Fairy and hot water, Wax will be GONE, takes everything off


Luckily the OP already saw sense by post #7 :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I would go for a strong wash mix (APC, Fairy, Cytrus wash), clay, paint cleaner and IPA. You can remove any sealant (except few exception like C1) or wax with this steps.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Avanti said:


> It is so easy to try, I'm wondering why so many have not tried it to see if it is true or not?


It is true  took the Collinite off no problem.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

scratcher said:


> It is true  took the Collinite off no problem.


As metioned the OP has chosen the better time & cost effective method by using a tar remover or similar, considering the small quantities of limonine in washing up liquid, and stamped on the label that 476 is detergent proof and the fact that other paste waxes do not simply come off with the use of washing up liquid, and of course trying it myself, I can confirm washing up liquid is not a wax remover sorry.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I was just thinking, why do you need to strip it at that stage?

If a quick apc/ clay doesn't remove it you should be wiping down with a pre-wax cleanser anyway, which will give the best base for the next steps.

You wouldn't want to wax after claying you'll need to use something as there will be some light marring in the paint in most cases, not all.


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

gally said:


> I was just thinking, why do you need to strip it at that stage?
> 
> If a quick apc/ clay doesn't remove it you should be wiping down with a pre-wax cleanser anyway, which will give the best base for the next steps.
> 
> You wouldn't want to wax after claying you'll need to use something as there will be some light marring in the paint in most cases, not all.


Thanks Gally,
Extreme newbie here who has alot more enthusiasm than knowledge but you guys help a great deal so thank you!!!!

On a claying note in Feb I clayed (Bilt Hamber - Regular) my car for the first time which is over 10 years old and never seen a clay bar before. There was so much iron picked up by the clay that I was constantly folding it lol. I didnt know about iron X then. Fortunately no visiable marring occurred 

Going forwards I will be using the Bilt Hamber - Medium, so hopefully no marring occurs and if it does looks like I will resort to Soft.

So I ask this question because I am Using Bilt Hamber Finis Wax, I know it can stay on for a good part of 6 months but because I have been quick detailing every 2 weeks or so I have lost the tight beading I had previously. Thus am looking to re apply the wax in the next month or so.

Forgot about IPA, need to buy that cheers.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Avanti said:


> As metioned the OP has chosen the better time & cost effective method by using a tar remover or similar, considering the small quantities of limonine in washing up liquid, and stamped on the label that 476 is detergent proof and the fact that other paste waxes do not simply come off with the use of washing up liquid, and of course trying it myself, I can confirm washing up liquid is not a wax remover sorry.


Maybe it was because I used it mixed with hot APC, sprayed and left to dwell for 10 minutes... and the fact the wax had been on for a few months :lol: but it done the trick for me :thumb:

Mr Orgasmo, you can do a wash, dry and apply another layer of wax  
What shampoo are you using?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

scratcher said:


> Maybe it was because I used it mixed with hot APC, sprayed and left to dwell for 10 minutes... and the fact the wax had been on for a few months :lol: but it done the trick for me :thumb:
> 
> Mr Orgasmo, you can do a wash, dry and apply another layer of wax
> What shampoo are you using?


Heh heh , so it may have just been the APC, after a few minutes the mixture will no longer be hot, but yes after a few months the colli just like any other wax will be near the end of it's protection strength


----------



## oldcracker (Jan 12, 2010)

-damon- said:


> washing up liquid and a hot wash,doubt any wax will survive that,EVEN COLLINITE lol


so washing with hot water would strip wax?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Avanti said:


> It is so easy to try, I'mwondering why so many have not tried it to see if it is true or not?


So many have tried it, but everyone has a cry and says it's bad!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've got a caustic truck wash that I use for snow foam that strips everything! A wipedown with ipa / panel wipe / white spirit. Does the trick nicely, and very easily too!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

type[r]+ said:


> So many have tried it, but everyone has a cry and says it's bad!


Thing is they don't even need to try it on their car, there have been recent posts about contaminated cloths where they just bead water and other solutions , I'm sure those with the issue can confirm washing up liquid did not help restore the cloths.
I think it was Orca that posted a pic of the label on a tin of wax, which suggests spread some wax on a piece of glass and apply the world of detergent shampoo, the wax won't be coming off .
If it were so true, I can't see why there are so many how do you strip wax threads on the forum


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

would need to be solvent based i reckon... 

like the autosmart solvents they call them dewaxers
plus 10 and Safe T Strip(which is for polymer apparently)

havent tried either so can't say if it works or not.

how about panel wipe its solvent based is it not?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Tardis / panel wipe is high % mineral spirits. It's all petroleum based....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Thing is they don't even need to try it on their car, there have been recent posts about contaminated cloths where they just bead water and other solutions , I'm sure those with the issue can confirm washing up liquid did not help restore the cloths.
> I think it was Orca that posted a pic of the label on a tin of wax, which suggests spread some wax on a piece of glass and apply the world of detergent shampoo, the wax won't be coming off .
> If it were so true, I can't see why there are so many how do you strip wax threads on the forum


vinegar for restoring cloths. :thumb:

Have you tried washing up liquid? You can get some more caustic than others, dawn is a favorite on the net. It works as well as cg citrus wash and gloss for stripping wax. Not to mention good for cleaning polishing pads.

I can't see why there are so many threads either, I mean paint cleaner is available in every shop for starters....


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

type[r]+ said:


> vinegar for restoring cloths. :thumb:
> 
> *Have you tried washing up liquid?* You can get some more caustic than others, dawn is a favorite on the net. It works as well as cg citrus wash and gloss for stripping wax. Not to mention good for cleaning polishing pads.
> 
> I can't see why there are so many threads either, I mean paint cleaner is available in every shop for starters....


Of course I have tried the washing up liquid, in the end I used a wax stripping shampoo and now the citrus degreaser as they work where as washing up liquid did nothing and it was not just a little squirt, but as you quite correctly point out paint cleaner is available from where ever the wax was purchased so why not purchase some also ?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Avanti said:


> but as you quite correctly point out paint cleaner is available from where ever the wax was purchased so why not purchase some also ?





type[r]+ said:


> I've got a caustic truck wash that I use for snow foam that strips everything! A wipedown with ipa / panel wipe / white spirit. Does the trick nicely, and very easily too!


 already stated what I use!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I would still say Hazsafe from what i've seen offers the best all round.

I actually need to get some more from the nice AS man.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

We'd typically use Tardis. Alternative would be G101 through a pre-spray.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I think it was Orca that posted a pic of the label on a tin of wax, which suggests spread some wax on a piece of glass and apply the world of detergent shampoo, the wax won't be coming off.


This one?

Simoniz GT Wax









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/simoniz_gt/DSCF9412.jpg


----------



## ironman1982 (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeroandy said:


> I use Chemical Guys Citrus Wash.


+1 I use CG Citrus Wash and Clear at recommended dilution ratio in my foam gun. Strips FK1000P and Wolfgang DGPS 3 without any issues.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

ironman1982 said:


> CG Citrus Wash Strips FK1000P without any issues.


i find that hard to believe to be honest, it may dent it so to speak, but i would put a lot of money on it not removing it completely.

No APC, IPA or citrus wash will remove a decent wax/sealant... You really need to clay, polish/paint cleaner, then IPA wipedown IMO


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 15, 2011)

I've used washing up liquid to remove wax before. It made a real mess of the paint / finish so it must have cut through the wax.

That Simoniz wax says it's different as detergent won't remove it - does that mean detergent will remove other waxes?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

I use strong Apc..


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

try CG Citrus Wash & Gloss at 1:500, did a decent job of stripping my 1 week old souveran the other day


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MrBrown said:


> I've used washing up liquid to remove wax before. It made a real mess of the paint / finish so it must have cut through the wax.
> 
> That Simoniz wax says it's different as detergent won't remove it - *does that mean detergent will remove other waxes?*


Remember , that is an old tin, and many of the products you hear about today were simply not around at that time.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

The Simoniz is VERY old, possibly early '80s.

Engineered waxes have caught up and so the principle is useful - apply a shape to something and try to wash it off. Whatever doesn't remove the shape most likely will NOT remove the wax on the panels.


----------

